# dialogue while shooting the wedding party



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 21, 2004)

what do you guys say to get them to smile, to interact with you, to give you true expression?  i definitely don't like the "say cheese" thing, but i find myself at a loss for something better.

how do you engage the subject(s)?  esp. in large groups?


----------



## green (Oct 21, 2004)

i read your question and i thought about it...  and then i realized that i really don't have anything that "i say".  usually they're joking around with each other and apart from lining everyone up, i just go with the flow.  i try to pick very comfortable, natural poses, and since its a happy day, its rare that theres anyone who's really uncomfortable or not happy.  

with REALLY large groups...  like 30 people and up...  i basically get everyone to clump into a big group...  the one thing that makes the laugh is that after i put them all where they need to be  i yell out "hi...  i'm the photographer"  and they laugh.  i'm never really sure why, but it works every time.  

for more intimate photos and portraits i tend to tell people that they look really good through the lens, or that they're a photogenic couple...  but most of the time, (especially with the bride and groom) i show them how to sit or stand, and let them interact with each other...  i have had many comments that people loved that style, since often, they forgot that i was there.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 21, 2004)

i like that style myself, but i find that people usually are rushed and it takes time to get them to relax and forget you are there.  last wedding i did the bride was over an hour late, which really caused everyone to push for time- since they were already stressed, especially the bride, it was difficult to slow things down enough to get them to interact naturally.


----------



## green (Oct 21, 2004)

your attitude does a lot to help people relax...  if you make it seem like you have all the time in the world to take pictures, 9 times out of 10, they'll trust you.  if you seem rushed, it will add to the "frazzlement."


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 21, 2004)

My boss does a donald duck impression that gets the kids to smile, it works on the adults to, especially if they havent heard it before.  :0).  I dont see myself being able to do that though, id be to self conscious.  If its the bride, you could just say something like "picture how nervous your fiancee is downstaiirs" or something like that.  Also saying "pretend your having a good time" usually gets a smile.  :0)


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 21, 2004)

"Cheese" Quotes from another forum:


> 1. For a small fee, I'm available to photograph the honeymoon."
> 2. "So...Who's the trouble-maker in this group?"
> 3. "God, you people are ugly."
> They don't have to know that you're serious.
> ...


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 22, 2004)

At engagement portrait sessions I always ask how they met, and that usually get's them smiling and talking about themselves, which works pretty good.  

Try to get them to talk about themselves.  Most folks are pretty good at it and enjoy it.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 22, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> "Cheese" Quotes from another forum:
> 
> 
> > 1. For a small fee, I'm available to photograph the honeymoon."
> ...



awesome, thanks, dan.

and thanks for all the res of your thoughts, guys-


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 22, 2004)

You could always say "oh by the way, the payment you made the other day for my expenses was only the first down payment, not the full ballance", wait, thatll just put a smile on your face, hehe, jk.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 22, 2004)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> You could always say "oh by the way, the payment you made the other day for my expenses was only the first down payment, not the full ballance", *wait, thatll just put a smile on your face*, hehe, jk.



And a chair


----------



## mattvillano (Oct 23, 2004)

The wedding photographer I work for relies heavily on the "cheesy" factor.....it gets the smiles though and it relaxes people.


----------



## steve817 (Oct 24, 2004)

One that works for me is  "Come on people this isn't going on your drivers license".


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 24, 2004)

When shooting the group formals, most people won't get close enough to each other so I say... "Come on guys. Get close and pretend that you actually like each other" Everyone gets close and smiles. The ones that actually like each other think its funny. The ones that don't, get it and think it's funny. If I'm having trouble getting smiles, saying fuzzy pickle gets them everytime. :LOL:


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 24, 2004)

I have a similar question, but a little more specific.

What do you say or do to de-stress a completely stressed out bride, so that she looks like she's having fun in the wedding pics, even though it's been a rough day?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 24, 2004)

Just a thought...maybe asking the bride about he honeymoon.  Where are you going?  Are you going to be relaxing on a beach?  Are you going to be doing anything else?


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2004)

Discussion of the honeymoon trip can be a great distraction, true.   We've used it and it's worked.   But it can also be one of the reasons for the bride's tension.   That's the problem, you never know what it is that's causing it.....travel arrangements screwed up, nearness of certain family members, a fight with the groom (we had one once, and boy was it ugly  :shock: ), all kinds of crap.   

All you can do is try to win them over, maybe take them aside for a bit and gently ask them if they need more time before anymore picture-taking gets done....sometimes that alone makes them realize how they are coming across and they snap out of it.


----------

